
Lisp compiler in 89 lines of Python - bekaus
http://bernhardkausler.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/sinc-%E2%80%94-the-tiniest-lisp-compiler-to-python/
======
lincolnq
Currently + is implemented as a special form. You could translate + to
operator.add, treat it like a function, and obtain better generality. Also,
lambda is not implemented. (The only functions are global ones using 'set').
Lambda is, in some sense, the essence of a Lisp; it seems like a reach to call
this a Lisp compiler without lambda.

~~~
alnayyir
Good critique but harsh, could you have at least spared some positive notes at
the end of this blazer?

He made something and shared it with us. That's more than 99% of programmers
can say.

~~~
SlyShy
I have no clue what you are reacting to. His comment was 100% constructive
criticism. Everything was a suggestion.

~~~
alnayyir
I disagree.

It was an example designed under pretty specific constraints that preclude the
suggestions he was making.

~~~
eru
Why? Python supports functions pretty well. So adding proper support for
functions, like lambdas, can be done quite metacircularly; and thus in a very
short code.

If that still takes to many lines for his challenge, leave out linked lists or
arithmetic. Lambdas are more important in Lisp, and you can re-create both of
them as a library in the language, if you have lambdas.

